# How often are you charging your battery?



## blaster (Feb 27, 2009)

I only have the wireless on when I am downloading new material - otherwise it is off.  Still I have been having to charge the battery every 5 days - I thought the battery was supposed to go several weeks without recharging.  I was wondering what other people's experience with this was.


----------



## KingRBlue (Feb 20, 2009)

I leave the wireless on 24/7, and I charge my K2 every 2 days or so. When I charge it, however, it still has at least 50% battery left, so I imagine I could leave it going for 4-5 days without a problem.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I think what was said was that the battery would last up to  two weeks without using whispernet. Use of the wireless, number of books to indexed and other items can affect the battery charge.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I charge my K1 every night just in case. It holds a charge but I like just keeping the 'tank' topped off so to speak


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

I charge my K1 when it gets to about 25% or if I've added a lot of content and it needs to reindex, then I plug it in just in case (reindexing on the K1s eats power).

The life of the charge depends on usage.  Indexing and reading will eat into it, so if you're using the kindle a few hours a day, you're gonna kill the battery in under a week, whereas if you read 10-15 minutes a day, it'll last you well over 2 weeks.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I usualy charge my KK every two or three days, try not to let it get below 1/2 charge.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I usually charge mine every 3rd/4th night.


----------



## davidwb (Mar 8, 2009)

After grabbing a bunch of books the day after it arrived, I topped off the charge and then went 8 days before needing to recharge. That's 6 weekdays and 2 weekend days of heavier than normal reading. Any battery life claim has to be taken with a grain of salt but I don't think Amazon has too badly exaggerated the wireless off claim. I won't even try to speak to the wireless on battery life since I live way outside 3G service and frankly I'm surprised I get 3 bars of normal service.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Once a week with my K-2 same as I did with my Klassic.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Every 3-4 days. That's with whispernet always on.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

about once a week.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

About once a week.
(And I have plenty of battery life left like in the 50% range.)

I do NOT leave WN on 24/7

EL


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I plug my Kindle in every night.  Most of the time I leave WN on all the time.  Except right now while I'm working inside the Pentagon, I turn it off because it can't get a signal and I noticed it drains faster. . .probably because it keeps looking for a signal and can't find it.  I don't turn it off, just put it to sleep.

Ann


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I've charged mine three times (so about once a week).  The first time was, of course, when I got it.  Then I forgot the WN was on, so it drained the battery quickly.  The most recent time was last Friday right before I traveled for the weekend.  I'm thinking the two weeks is not going to happen for me unless I'm not reading on it at all.


----------



## mbw (Feb 16, 2009)

I went 10 after the initial charge til I needed to recharge. Granted it was almost dead. THis was with WN off.


----------

